
Show HN: React Interactive - rafrex
http://react-interactive.rafrex.com/
======
cubtastic71
So what is the benefit of this over JSS or Radium or other thing out there for
inline styles?

~~~
rafrex
It's only a react component (not a full style manager). It has more
interactive states and state hooks than CSS, JSS or Radium for better control
of interactive styles and functionality. It provides hover, hoverActive,
touchActive, keyActive, as well as a focus state that can be styled based if
it's entered fromTab, fromTouch, or fromMouse. And more... GitHub repo & docs:
[https://github.com/rafrex/react-interactive](https://github.com/rafrex/react-
interactive)

